# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Kur vēl var nopirkt pic mikrokontrolierus bez argusa un elfa

## java

Es konkrēti meklēju PIC16F88, taču ne elfā, ne argusā tādu nav. Kur vēl Rīgā var nopirkt tādas lietas?

----------


## chiekurs

http://lemona.lv/ ir plašs detaļu klāsts (vini ir http://lv.farnell.com/ pārstāvji latvijā)
Detaļas jāpasūta caur majaslapu. Pirms brauc pakal, obligati uzzvani vai ir atnakusi.

----------


## Cav

Farnell rulez.
Par 5 eiro atved no Anglijas līdz durvim.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

> Es konkrēti meklēju PIC16F88, taču ne elfā, ne argusā tādu nav. Kur vēl Rīgā var nopirkt tādas lietas?


 No kurienes rāvi ka ELFA nav PIC16F88?  :: 

Šeit būs PIC16F88 no Distrelec

----------


## java

Es gribu aiziet un nopirkt, nevis pasūtīt.

----------


## chiekurs

Preci pasūtot lemonā, pec 2-3 dienām tā ir veikalā un vari pats aizbraukt pakaļ. Cerība Latvijā atrast specifiskas lietas veikalā uz vietas ir diezgan maza.

----------


## Uldis

Lemonā baigi labas cenas. Piemēram:  http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=...61739&option=0

----------


## Delfins

> Lemonā baigi labas cenas. Piemēram:  http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=...61739&option=0


 ieskaties mazliet labāk. Tā ir 45 gabalu iepakojums. Pakā būs lētāk nekā pa vienam. Lai arī cenas tur lielas.. viena atmega128  QFP maksā 22Ls ... vājprāts...  eBay tie pa pārs latiem iet.

----------


## java

Piereģistrējos tajā sūda lemona.lv un tā arī neesmu sagaidījis, kad kāds būs tik labs un apstiprinās reģistrāciju.
Varbūt kādam ir tas 16F88/I-P un varbūt tas kāds man viņu vēlas pārdot? Savādāk es jūtu, ka nesagaidīšu, kamēr argusā būs pievedums.

----------


## Delfins

latgalītē nav !?

----------


## java

Vispār es nebiju iedomājies par latgalīti.

----------


## Delfins

tiri teoretiski kaut kas varetu but. parsvara pie vinjiem tikai loti popularie chipi. vai kaudze ar veciem CCCP

----------


## Cav

Pirkt Latgaļčikā salīdzinoši modernus čipus, gaismas diodes un t.t. - ir stulbums !
Es to sapratu pats, uz savas pieredzes.

Padomajiet paši: no kurienes ņemt pārdevējiem kkādu PIC18F4550 vai 3mm gaismas diodi ar mazo strāvas patēriņu ? Tikai pirkt caur tiem pašiem izplatītājiem, kur mēs pērkam paši. Tas nozīmē, ka Blošinkā tas preces ir dārgākas. Tā tas arī ir.

Grāmatas, urbji, elektrodzinēji, pieskaņošanas kondensatori, oscillografi - lūk ko ir vērts pirkt tur. 

Piekrītam ?  ::

----------


## Ambed

Ja tiesi tā, lielākā daļa no elektronikas komponentēm latgalitee nak no argusa.

----------


## JDat

a www.salvats.lv neesat meeginaajushi? Lai arii pashvaks, tomeer veikals.

----------


## gintsk

> a http://www.salvats.lv neesat meeginaajushi? Lai arii pashvaks, tomeer veikals.


 Manuprāt labs veikals! Cenas daudzkam - perfektas. Viņi no kaut kāda Poļu lieltirgotāja ņem.
Bieži man ir bijis, ka viņiem vien uz vietas ir vajādzīgā komponente.

----------


## JDat

esmu ieberzies salvataa ar viltotiem motorolas tranzistoriem prieksh pastiprinataaja gala pakaapeem. tirgo viltojumus pa originaalu cenaam (3,5 Ls) un nemaak atshirt iisto no viltojuma.

koeega savulaik veca experimentu arii argusaa. tie arii tirgoja viltojumus. uz jautaajumu: kas par h**u? argusieshi atbildeeja: a ko tu ribieeju pa 0,5 Ls ?

kopsh taa ieberziena pasuutam tranzistorus tikai no kataloga (elfa, farnell).
protams tas bija pirms 3 gadiem., bet maaciiba ir. salvataa vairs ne kaadas jaudas lietas. ieberzos arii ar 74xx (vai 4000 seerija) skaitiitaju. taisiiju kino markieru saitiishanas uzparikti. no saakuma gribeeju uz cietaas logkas. sapirkos. salipinaaju kopaa izraadaas ka skaititaajam (nosaukumu neateros, krievu analogs K155IE5) idejas neatbilst tam ko datahseet raada. Q1,Q2,Q3,Q4 izejas sajauktas. un es (muljkis taads) salodeeju visu bez paneliishiem. rezultata noshpljaavos izlodeeju visu aaraa u uztaisiiju uz viena PICa. taa luuk meedz adiities ar dzeltenajaam polju detaljaam.
tomeer leetus koenktorus, podinjas un citas nesaapiigas detaljas var arii salvataa pirkt, ko es regulaari daru.

----------


## habitbraker

::   ::   Domāju, ka es vienīgais ieberzos. Gadījumā nebij 2SC1971 ?? Pie tam divus nopirku un pec tam ilgi meklēju, kas par vainu manā konstukcijā  ::

----------

